# band photo shoot?



## tgibson12 (Jan 9, 2009)

I dont know if this is the right place or not sorry. 

Ok so i have been taking pictures for a few years now taken some classes and what not but it has all been for my pleasure not ever to make anyone else happy. 

So on sunday i am doing a photo shoot for a local band and im really nervous about it all. We have decided to shoot in downtown and thats fine with me cause i figure it will give me alot of options on where to shoot. If figure ill just shoot ALOT of pictures and that will give me alot of opportunities to get a few decent shots. What im really nervous i getting shot the band likes. I know what i look for in a good picture but what if its not the same thing they like and they dont end up liking the shots i take. 

I guess im just thinking about it way to much. 

But if you have any advice on places to shoot angles and what not i would appreciate it.

thanks tyler


----------



## chrisburke (Jan 9, 2009)

tgibson12 said:


> I dont know if this is the right place or not sorry.



nope its not!



tgibson12 said:


> But if you have any advice on places to shoot angles and what not i would appreciate it.



but, i think the key is just to get them having fun... tell them just to act how they would together.. they way you get more realistic shots, as opposed to posed, unnatural looking pictures... is the shot for promo or for a cd cover?? 

I would suggest going to flickr, and doing a search for "band promo" and even refining it down to your own camera (in the search by camera) and see what other people are doing...  i know that every band wants a band shot that is not like anyone elses, but unfortunatley, they have all been done.... so they arent going to get something new, SOMEONE will have done it before


----------



## Lostbox (Jan 9, 2009)

Working as a commissioned photographer in some respects what you like does not matter. This is were the fine balance come in between what your client wants and what will actually look good, and its your job to tick both boxes. 

So ask them what they want, then research and see how you could put your own spin on it, through ideas at them and see how they react and what they are up for doing. 

I would also go and photograph the sites before you go down, then you wont be wondering the streets looking for a good location. 

I tend to do sketches and plan any big shoots before hand, if you have a plan you no what you are trying to achieve, and can concentrate on getting a amazing image 

good luck


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 9, 2009)

chrisburke said:


> nope its not!


 
And why not? It's talking about advanced photography skills, like posing people. That's not something like shutter speed and aperture questions in the noob forum.



Lostbox said:


> Working as a commissioned photographer in some respects what you like does not matter. This is were the fine balance come in between what your client wants and what will actually look good, and its your job to tick both boxes.
> 
> So ask them what they want, then research and see how you could put your own spin on it, through ideas at them and see how they react and what they are up for doing.
> 
> ...


 
Actually, something I've read that makes total sense; a photographer is usually hired because of their work and the fact that the hiring party likes their style and their artistic vision. They're hiring you because of what you know and what you like.

True, both parties have to work together, but usually a person doesn't hire a photographer for a photo shoot and then tell them where they want them to stand, how they want the lights, what type of backdrop it has to be, etc...


----------



## Lostbox (Jan 9, 2009)

Village Idiot said:


> And why not? It's talking about advanced photography skills, like posing people. That's not something like shutter speed and aperture questions in the noob forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I meant it in a general way, for instance if you turn up wanting to do dark black and white portraits, when the band are after bright fun fresh staged images.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 9, 2009)

Lostbox said:


> I meant it in a general way, for instance if you turn up wanting to do dark black and white portraits, when the band are after bright fun fresh staged images.


 
Then you'd probably be a pretty bad photographer.


----------



## Lostbox (Jan 9, 2009)

Village Idiot said:


> Then you'd probably be a pretty bad photographer.



And why would that be?

Most working photographers cant afford to turn down work because its not what they want to shoot, they have to adapt their style to be versatile. 

If a client said they want a colour abstract portrait off me, just cause its not what I like I wont turn the work down, I can try to persuade them that this is not the best way to have a portrait done but at the end of the day they are the people I want to make happy. It doesn't make a blind bit of difference if I like it or not. 

A bad photographer would be someone who doesnt listen to what the client want's and shoot self indulgent images to satify their own ego. 

Yes a client goes to a photographer because they have the knowledge and the know how to take a good image, but the client may have an idea of how they want the image to look, they just dont have the technical ability to put this into practice. 

It's called a brief, and most photographers at some point in their life will have to work to one and may feel slightly constrained by it. 

But hey thats just the nature of the professional industry were most amature shoot images they want professionals don't always have that choice.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 9, 2009)

One thing i did was go through all my CD's for ideas front covers and booklets also music mags i got quite a few idea, one i did of a singer song writer i had printed some off, one was Sheryl Crow were she is walking draging a guitar very moody lighting she had printed off the same image as soon as we got in the studio we just clicked because we both wanted the same thing
a mock ups we did


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 9, 2009)

Lostbox said:


> And why would that be?


 
Because wanting to do dark black and white photos for a band that wants to do upbeat photos means you probably haven't done any homework. There's no way I'd try and make Cradle of Filth's photos look like the B52's.


----------



## roadkill (Jan 9, 2009)

I would go, as lostbox said, and shoot a bunch of locations at the time of day you might shoot the band.  Remember your settings. Let the band check out the shots and pick the spots they like.  I don't know how old the guys are but bringing along some wine or a few beers tends to loosen everyone up so they may have more fun.


----------



## DavidElliot (Jan 9, 2009)

tgibson12 said:


> I dont know if this is the right place or not sorry.
> 
> Ok so i have been taking pictures for a few years now taken some classes and what not but it has all been for my pleasure not ever to make anyone else happy.
> 
> ...



it would probably help to talk it over with the band members to get a general sense of direction. sometimes a band wants to give off a certain image, and it might give you some ideas on where to take the photoshoot. also, you could probably go to your local newstand and pick up a few music magazines and glance at the various band shots or album covers, that may or may not give you some inspiration. but really in the end, it's about what you want to shoot and how you want to bring that about


----------



## Lostbox (Jan 9, 2009)

Village Idiot said:


> Because wanting to do dark black and white photos for a band that wants to do upbeat photos means you probably haven't done any homework. There's no way I'd try and make Cradle of Filth's photos look like the B52's.



That's my hole point. Do homework and see what the band want, not just do what you would like to do as a photographer!

I'm a little confused as to the point you are trying to make that is actually different to mine


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 9, 2009)

Lostbox said:


> That's my hole point. Do homework and see what the band want, not just do what you would like to do as a photographer!
> 
> I'm a little confused as to the point you are trying to make that is actually different to mine


 
The last comment wasn't. The original sentiment of the first post is that the customer isn't always right.

Obviously there are some things, but stuff like product photography and corporate headshots don't require much artistic vision and insight, but with something like a band shoot the photographer is the one that should be in charge.

You obviously have to keep in bounds with the band's sound and image. You wouldn't want to try and make Michael Stipe look happy. But then again if I was shooting REM and they wanted a band picture infront of a brick wall, I'd tell them no.


----------



## bwlergh (Jan 12, 2009)

Have a chat with the band, ask them if they have any particular pictures that they would like theirs to look like.

If you don't know what you want to do with them, look at other people's work to inspire you.


----------



## chrisburke (Jan 12, 2009)

make sure you post what you got


----------

